

Where have all the b2b projects gone? - irishman_irl

Hi,<p>Maybe this is just me, but all I hear about these days are start-up stories like someone has received $2 million in funding to develop a new wrapper for Twitter, a geo-tagging application or some app to review how good/bad cup-cakes are at their local bakery type service....in short a lot of social apps.<p>I don't see many of these companies with solid revenue streams (which is the point, no?), they seem more focused on features &#38; getting users than on generating cash income.<p>Just take a look on the homepage of techcrunch for an example of what I mean, its all android, iphone, twitter, facebook, google vs oracle articles and the occasional mention of a corporate boehmite - nothing about startup / young b2b companies.<p>What happened to all of the business 2 business / non-retail  applications? Maybe these are not as sexy or as exciting to talk about, but they do tend to be more tangible, generate long term lasting revenue &#38; jobs, personally I also tend to find the stories behind b2b development companies far more interesting.
======
pquerna
Disclaimer: I work at Cloudkick.

Hopefully Cloudkick counts :)

But generally, the b2b space has much less splash and attention, partly
because you generally need far fewer paying customers to be profitable
compared to a consumer based business. Most consumer based businesses need to
get millions of uniques to be considered successful, while a b2b application
with 1000 paying customers can easily be pulling in more money, but has far
less notoriety.

------
jiaaro
I think they're still around, but like you said, they're not as exciting to
talk about...

So as you'd expect, less people are talking about them

